# Red Oak bear down



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Here are a couple shots of what I believe to be the bear I got. I can not 100% confirm yet, but I'm still digging through my pics. My bear has a real nice white blaze on his chest, so I should be able to put him in one of my many trail cam pics. These bears were named "the twins" since they always showed up together. My bear actually chased a second bear away just before coming into the bait.






































He had a big ol' scar on his beak.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking good, Congrats.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Awesome Bear! Love the white blaze. What did he dress out at?


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Nice looking Bear. Congrats on your hunt.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

congrats on your beat


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice, congrats!!!


----------



## EXTREMERUSH (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats, nice looking bear.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats! Nice bear pics.


----------



## Masterplumber5000 (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice Bear. Just curious, Public or private land and what city are you near?
I've been hunting public in the dead stream swamp and havent any daytime movement. Baits getting hit regular though.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Smoked bear; it doesn't get any better than that. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Congrats.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice looking bear, congrats!


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Masterplumber5000 said:


> Nice Bear. Just curious, Public or private land and what city are you near?
> I've been hunting public in the dead stream swamp and havent any daytime movement. Baits getting hit regular though.


My property is about as far south of Cheboygan as my house is from Coopersville.:lol: Don't tell anyone but we live in Zeeland.

Couple thoughts, are your baits at first time locations this year? A bait site will get better as the years go by, and the bears become more comfortable there. Also is your site in a dark, shaded location? Bears are not real keen on coming out into the wide open during daylight.


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

A very nice bear. Congratulations!


----------



## belden148 (Nov 15, 2007)

very very nice...love the blaze...congrats


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

That one bear in the first photo is a nice one, your bear sure has some big feet. How many days did it take sitting on stand before he showed up? I have yet to see a bear come into a bait I had, I heard one woof at me though one time.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

rwenglish1 said:


> That one bear in the first photo is a nice one, your bear sure has some big feet. How many days did it take sitting on stand before he showed up? I have yet to see a bear come into a bait I had, I heard one woof at me though one time.


Shot him second day.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet bear congrats


----------

